# New Poor-Man's top 10



## Tegan's Dad

I've been lurking on CPF for a few weeks and finally registered. In looking through the welcome mat I started reading the poor man's top 10 torch list and realized that it is almost 7 years old. Anyone want to come up with a new top 10 poor man's list?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

It looks like you have started the "New" one. I am moving this to Budget Lights.

Bill


----------



## ragweed

Fenix E01 & E05. This is followed by Romisen. I would not go cheaper than that as their are too many pitfalls involved such as DOA & lights that quit after awhile.


----------



## mccririck

ragweed said:


> Fenix E01 & E05. This is followed by Romisen. I would not go cheaper than that as their are too many pitfalls involved such as DOA & lights that quit after awhile.



I disagree, you can easily get a E01 equivalent that puts out much more light for far less.


----------



## shelm

mccririck said:


> I disagree, you can easily get a E01 equivalent that puts out much more light for far less.


far less? the E01 is 10.99$.
( and i would not buy it )


----------



## scout24

Fenix EO1. Google search the abuse they have taken. Simple, reliable to a fault, amazing runtime. The biggest complaint of crappy beam can be remedied in five minutes with a bit of 0000 steel wool. YMMV, which leaves more of them for me.


----------



## mccririck

scout24 said:


> Fenix EO1. Google search the abuse they have taken. Simple, reliable to a fault, amazing runtime. The biggest complaint of crappy beam can be remedied in five minutes with a bit of 0000 steel wool. YMMV, which leaves more of them for me.



Biggest problem is light output. It's yesterday's flashlight. And how many do you need anyway?


----------



## JerryM

This is an interesting topic for me as I have not purchased any flashlights in several years. 

I would like something on the order of the Surefire E1e output, and I have no idea what that is, for just dropping in my suit coat pocket to have after church on Sun nights. I see several very inexpensive Chinese lights on ebay, but know nothing about them. I consider the price of Surefire lights to be excessive for my own use. I am not looking for one to use in a tactical situation.
Regards,
Jerry


----------



## vali

A good thing is bad just because is old? I don't think so. 10 lumens is as bright today as 3 years ago and, in a lot of situations, enough. Also, brighter is not the same as better. If I have to choose between a E01 or a 2000 lumen flashlight that will be dead with a bumb or fry itself to dead, I'll choose the E01. It has not disco modes either that, in my book, its plus for a keychain light.

E01 is, probably, the most reliable flashlight you can buy with a very low budget. Almost all of them that had died were because of leaking alkalines.


----------



## Tegan's Dad

vali said:


> A good thing is bad just because is old? I don't think so.



I don't think so either. I was just thinking there could be a newer one that tops the list since then. When I saw the post dates of 7 years old, I still kept reading (and looking around for pricing!)

I still have some of the classic maglite (4D, 2AA, solitaire) models and a number of cheap LED lights that might not be worth picking up if I drop. I'm just looking for some reliable, cost-effective alternatives to add to the collection and it looks like there is an incredible amount of experience and knowledge in this forum.


----------



## mccririck

vali said:


> A good thing is bad just because is old? I don't think so. 10 lumens is as bright today as 3 years ago and,



Yes 10 lumen today is 10 lumens 3 years ago but rivals are offering 70 lumens for less money nowadays!


----------



## gcbryan

1) Thrunite TI (single AAA, low 3 lumens, high 65 lumens,unique twist for low and twist more for high). $16

2) - 10) ...........


----------



## HotWire

+1 on the Thrunite Ti. I have added it to my edc. Very handy. Very low. Enough high. Not as bright as my Vesuvius, though. A lot cheaper, though!


----------



## OCD

Any Solarforce Host with the drop-in of your liking (i.e. manufacturer, number of modes, voltage, led, etc.)


----------



## vali

mccririck said:


> Yes 10 lumen today is 10 lumens 3 years ago but rivals are offering 70 lumens for less money nowadays!



I repeat: Brighter doesnt mean better.

Lumen count is only one of the variables. That yesterday's light will be shining tomorrow where other lights will only shine today. 

Of course, our opinion can vary and everyone is free to like whatever they like. Waiting to see your picks for cheaper and brighter lights wich can be considered better as a whole.


----------



## Child of Rawls

The preon is a great cheap light.


----------



## eh4

I haven't seen enough led lights to have a good overview of the cheaper quality lights but the led mini-maglight deserves mention, particularly for durability and the expedient fact that it's almost always immediately available at a shelf near you for about 20$ with two AA alkalines included.


----------



## scout24

You're right,it's yesterday's light. And tomorrows, even after someone brings more to the table for the money. Hasn't happened yet. How many? I've got twelve between users and storage. So as not to drag the thread further down the slope, I'll nominate the Photon Freedom Micro. Your choice of LED colors, covert nose option (recommended), Ramping UI with a low that rivals my Ti Titans. Disappears wherever you carry it, years of development have brought us a coin cell light without peer. 

One last EO1 point- On the "money no object" top ten list, with 18000 views and 1000 responses, the EO1 is number five. For good reason, and in some fine company.


----------



## scout24

OCD- Solarforce and a Malkoff of your choice, and change back from a $100! Awesome call.


----------



## eh4

scout24 said:


> OCD- Solarforce and a Malkoff of your choice, and change back from a $100! Awesome call.



+1


----------



## jabe1

I'll put in my two cents here.

The Energizer 1 watt 1xAA cree should be on this list. $15, forward clicky, good beam and easily modable! Plus it has one of the most adaptable pocket clips around.


----------



## Flying Turtle

+2 on the ThruNite Ti. Well worth the price.

Geoff


----------



## Ian2381

+1 on Solarforce P60 host, have a lot of budget lights but I could say this is the best I have specially in its size category.
Also love my E01.:wave:


----------



## Gregozedobe

Seeing as this is the "budget" sub-forum I have to nominate a "fauxton" (clone of the simple Photon coin cell lights) - very cheap (under 50c each in the quantities I buy), small & light (so no excuse for not having one with you all the time), simple (not much to go wrong, easy to fix if it does). Simple to use (no complicated UIs to figure out or explain). 

Comes in all sorts of colours so everyone can have one in the colour they like. 

You can even mod them with only a small screwdriver (different LEDs, including blinkies and different colours, 1x2032 instead of 2x2016 batteries).

The perfect give-away light for most ocassions (and so cheap you don't even need to worry whether it will ever be used or not).


----------



## vinny

Romisen rc-g2 has to be in this list, its one of the most simple single mode no frills lights that i own and one of my favourites, mine is in my pocket everyday with a duracell nimh battery and its never missed a beat.


----------



## subwoofer

The Thrunite Ti and E01 are both excellent.

I would also add a couple of less well known or popular names:

Small Sun ZY-A25 ($10.50 on DX) which is a zoom that can run on 1xCR123 or 2xAA with included extender making it really versatile.
A no-name XML zoom running on one 18650 (search for '1600lm xml zoom' on ebay and choose the single 18650 version at about $32) which has a side switch and works really well, though obviously not 1600lm, more like 300-400lm.
Ultrafire C3 with extender for 2xAA so can run on 1xAA, 1x14500, 2xAA (<$14 on DX)
Ultrafire WF-008 for a real budget recoil thrower that shames much more expensive throwers (<$21 on DX)
UltraFire KH-T60 for a strong XML 18650 fixed focus (<$32 on DX)

To the OP, are you going to compile the list in post 1 once you have a few more responses?


----------



## Tegan's Dad

subwoofer said:


> To the OP, are you going to compile the list in post 1 once you have a few more responses?



I'll give it another day or so and then make the top 10 list by popular vote...


----------



## riccardo.dv

I don't own a thrunite ti, but it will be my next ledlight so +1 for that!

Tapatalk @Xperia Arc S


----------



## subwoofer

riccardo.dv said:


> Tapatalk @Xperia Arc S



I tried to look up the Tapatalk @Xperia Arc S flashlight, but found this was due to some rubbish phone app sticking a sort of signature into the post. Any way of stopping this sort of rubbish?


----------



## sniper

Let me jump in here with an opinion or two of my own. My main focus is emergency preparedness, and good, reliable light sources. I've been away for a few years, and am amazed at the progress that has been made since ~2006! But, to me, a flashlight is something that, given reasonable maintenance (change the batteries, man!) needs to make light, the first time, every time, for reasonable periods of time. 

The MagLite 2AA standard and LED models are good,and the Incan version is bright, but if you put a LED bulb in one with a clicky tailcap , so you don't have to go through the focus focus inconvenience, it does really well.

My Terralux Lightstar 220 is a great little light.

The Inova X1s I have had for years have been upgraded lately with a 3 mode tailcap, if I read the brochure right, whlch makes it a bit more handy. 

A good old Fulton military angle-head light is good as an incan., but drop a PR base LED bulb in it, and it becomes better! Longer runtime, and a very useable all-occasion light. 

One of the BrightStar industrial lights is another very usable, inexpen$ive light, and with an LED drop in, would be even better.

Of course, the MagLite classic 3D or C lights do amazingly well with a good replacement bulb. THROWBEASTS! And,you can always change back to incan., if need be. I have had to diffuse mine, to make them more handy. The 3D LED versions can be had very reasonably, on sale.

Another good light that won't fracture the Exchequer is the Streamlight Twin-Task 3C Twin Tasklight. You can have it either incan/LED, or total LED. My choice is the LED model, because I had the incan/led one, and didn't like it.

Just my opinion with lights I have had experience with. That said, I am saving my pennies for a Streamlight E2L Outdoorsman 2AA. Old technology? Perhaps, but, like the Colt 1911, it just seems to keep working and working, and being copied.

What am I going to do now?? Just sit back and watch the war. I just might even buy a new light or three... : )


----------



## mccririck

vali said:


> I repeat: *Brighter doesnt mean better.*
> 
> Lumen count is only one of the variables. That yesterday's light will be shining tomorrow where other lights will only shine today.
> 
> Of course, our opinion can vary and everyone is free to like whatever they like. Waiting to see your picks for cheaper and brighter lights wich can be considered better as a whole.




In your opinion. In most people's opinions brighter is one of the things they look for.


----------



## mccririck

Sipik sk68


----------



## vali

mccririck said:


> In your opinion. In most people's opinions brighter is one of the things they look for.



I said it too: Its only one of the variables. Lumens does not replace reliability nor efficiency.

I wonder how many cheaper and brighter will get to the list.

PD: I will not reply again about this.


----------



## TEEJ

A road flare.

Its cheap, and it works at least once.

And, it will release more lumens than most other more expensive lights.


----------



## old4570

How poor ? 

There is a lot to chose from these days , I picked up a XM-L LumaPower clone for $18 shipped off ebay , and for $18 , it was a hell of a great deal .. No issues with the light what so ever ..
There are some great deals out there .
But as always , be prepared to be disappointed [ the budget game ]


----------



## mccririck

vali said:


> I said it too: Its only one of the variables. Lumens does not replace reliability nor efficiency.
> 
> I wonder how many cheaper and brighter will get to the list.
> 
> PD: I will not reply again about this.



Sipik sk68 is cheaper, focusable and has 7 times the lumens.


----------



## spexmaniac

Solarforce L2 with a reliable drop in (probably XM-L) gets my vote, cheap, versatile and easily moded and lego'd


----------



## Tegan's Dad

So to compile the list, I just counted the votes for each particular light. I'm only listing the lights that got more than 1 vote (to avoid a 19-way tie for 6th).

1) *Fenix E01* tied with *Thrunite TI* (5 Votes Each)
3) *Solarforce + Drop-in / Malkoff* (4 Votes)
4) *2AA Mini Maglite LED *(2 Votes)
5)* Romisen *was mentioned twice, but only 1 with a model(*rc-g2*) (1 1/2 Votes)


----------



## GunnarGG

Good choices so far.
How about Fenix E21.
A light that also looks like a great cheap light is the Rayovac (Varta in Europe) Indestructible. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...destructable&p=3812533&viewfull=1#post3812533


----------



## PapaLumen

Any solarforce host with cheap drop-in ie. Thrunite 3mode XM-L. (I wouldnt call Malkoff a poor mans drop-in)


----------



## scca_racer_x

I have a candidate (or two). Having recently embarked on an odyssey for the last couple of weeks looking for a budget light for my glovebox, I ordered a UniqueFire G10 6-mode for $13.80 and a FandyFire G10 6-mode for $17.70 from DealExtreme. Both use Cree XP-G R5 emitters. It will be a while before they arrive, so I can't say anything from personal experience, but I plan to write about them after I test them.

I wanted it all in one light, My criteria are:
1. Low price. Less than $20.
2. Three modes of constant light output - low, medium, and high.
3. SOS mode and strobe, since it may be used in an emergency.
4. Decent flood for up-close repair work, plus decent throw for searching, or finding the best path for self-rescue.
5. A body shape that resists rolling.
6. Runs on AA batteries. I think the other battery formats are non-budget due to the cost of buying a dedicated charger and cells. I use Kodak NiMH AAs for everything, and if I give the light as a gift, it has to be able to run on a popular common alkaline battery.
7. Waterproof, or at least very water-resistant.

I had to compromise on a couple of criteria, notably:
A. I wanted a 2xAA light for longer run time, but these are 1xAA lights. Getting 2xAA plus everything else busts my budget.
B. The lights with the best throw do not have all the modes I want. Getting better throw plus everything else busts my budget.

The FandyFire is specified to have 90 minutes run time at 1000 ma vs. the UniqueFire's 50 minutes at 1200 ma, other than that they appear to be identical. I decided to get both so I can compare them, and perhaps buy more as gifts.

The reviews I've read and videos I've seen indicate that this is a good light. I already own a Fenix L2D Premium Q5 and a UltraFire C3 (multi-mode, 2xAA) for comparison. I personally like the C3 a lot, but some negative reviews regarding build quality and water resistance convinced me to try something different.


----------



## cavetorch

I have 2 Ultrafire M2 XPG R5, paid $18.76 each free shipping.


----------



## luvbelly

Even a poor man's list can contain some decent brand names now. The Fenix E21 and Terralux lightstar 220 or 300 can all be had for very reasonalbe prices. On the lower price points the Ultrafire 501b and C3 (single mode version) would definitely make my list as well.


----------



## flashlight chronic

I gotta agree w/ GunnarGG and luvbelly on the Fenix E21. It's a solid light that takes AA batteries (which are more affordable than cr123's).


----------



## MiWaFreu

+1 for the Solarforce Host and Drop-In


----------



## Ualnosaj

*Fenix E01* and *Thrunite TI*


----------



## gcbryan

I'd say the Sipik SK-68 belongs on there. I've had one and gave it away but it's very bright, small, cheap and throws very well for its size. Many people who mainly buy budget lights seem to have this light.

Most people who like flood-to-throw lights seem to have this light as well. For flood-to-throw I'd recommend the Smallsun ZY-C10-S.


----------



## Name Withheld

Any UltraFire for the price you cant beat them, I know some have a few problems but for as many as they sell it's a great flashlight


----------



## RWT1405

Fenix E01

Fenix E05

Brinkmann ArmorMax 1AA Flashlight @ $13.95 

Brinkmann ArmorMax LED (2 CR123's) Flashlight @ $26.50

And as I have more Malkoff's then I could EVER need, I'll add them, BUT I hardly consider them as a poor-man's drop-in.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## LIGAF

i'm hardly qualified to opine here as i'm still quite 'unenlightened'...figuratively as my status here, and truly with regards to flashlights hehe...but it's thanks to this forum that i've very recently purchased a bunch of [low priced] lights and they're far bettter than i'd do without some extensive research of reviews/posts here made by those who are quite expert in this subject...

poor man's imo should take into consideration reliability, performance AND low cost of long term usage [hence single or double aa]...i AM a poor man myself after all hehe...

i think that the 'photon microlight' is a definite top 10...amazing output for its size, rugged, tiny and long lasting..cheap watch battery too...bought a bunch of them, then another bunch a few days later and now my family and i have one dangling from every set of keys and in all glove boxes of our cars...i also love the magnetic base mini-clip ya can buy them with....

next, i'd say olight i2 ...single aa incredible output for its size and single aa and rugged....but personally don't like the twisties so i nominate the fenix e11 next...now my favorite single aa small light and simple 2 mode operation at 100+ lm on high...at $25..


in 2 aa sizes i bought the terralux 300 for under $30 and it's my 2nd [larger] edc light along with e11...bright and very long lasting on lower setting...sized large enough to be used as a serious [kubotan like] self-defense weapon yet small enough to drop into a small fanny pack and disappear therein....


lastly, in very hi-po lights ii must nominate fenix tk-41...still uses aa [albeit 8 of them] power and it's a true light cannon for its size...in a pinch, i could actually manage to stuff it into my 'fanny pack' [i did]....relatively cheap and long lasting on lower settings...i spent a week pouring over all reviews/posts here on lights in its category [800lm] and couldn't find any other light that can touch it in the bang-for-the-buck factor.... 

just my humble effort to contribute, others might have better suggestions of course...
};->


----------



## someguy4747

+1 for the Fenix E05. It is my favorite gift light right now. The aaa format, reliability, simple ui, nice beam profile, good output and impressive runtime.


----------



## flashlight chronic

+ 1 on the Fenix E11


----------



## mtang2

Another vote for the Thrunite TI!


----------



## tjswarbrick

I don't know how poor you are, but (although I have 2) I don't consider a Malkoff drop-in "poor-man's" territory. They are awesome, and worth every penny, but you can get a light or two for the cost of one module. So, going on what I either have myself, have bought for others, or basically the same light with different body, here's my personal budget Top 10:

1) Thrunite Ti (tiny, handy AAA)
2) Xeno EO3 (AA EDC)
3) JETBeam BA10 (AA OP)
4) JETBeam BC20 (2xCR123 OP)
5) LuminTop P1C (1xCR123 Neutral SMO)
6) LuminTop P2C (2xCR123 Neutral SMO)
7) SolarForce L2M (1x CR123 P60 host; with neutral 4.2V SMO XP-G for pocket thrower, and OP XM-L for pocket blaster.)
8) SolarForce L2T (w/ OP neutral XP-G for awesome all-around light)
9) SolarForce L2P (w/ SMO neutral XM-L for when you really need it bright)
10) LumaPower MRV (because everyone needs a real thrower.)

Best of luck!


----------



## mccririck

tjswarbrick said:


> I don't know how poor you are, but (although I have 2) I don't consider a Malkoff drop-in "poor-man's" territory. They are awesome, and worth every penny, but you can get a light or two for the cost of one module. So, going on what I either have myself, have bought for others, or basically the same light with different body, here's my personal budget Top 10:
> 
> 10) LumaPower MRV (because everyone needs a real thrower.)



How is this a budget light?


----------



## scout24

mccririck- Maybe you need to understand that different people have different definitions of "budget", and perhaps offer alternatives in different categories rather than post for the apparently sole purpose of sniping. You've been very negative, and are sucking the fun right out of this thread for me, and I'm sure a few others who are more polite than I am. "Wow, that Lumapower looks nice, but maybe XYZ would be a better choice for this much less, if you need a thrower" and back it up with some personal experience...


----------



## Doogman

This thread was doomed for failure from the start when "Poor-Man" wasn't defined with a price range and sticking to standard cell sizes (AA & AAA).


----------



## mccririck

scout24 said:


> mccririck- Maybe you need to understand that different people have different definitions of "budget", and perhaps offer alternatives in different categories rather than post for the apparently sole purpose of sniping. You've been very negative, and are sucking the fun right out of this thread for me, and I'm sure a few others who are more polite than I am. "Wow, that Lumapower looks nice, but maybe XYZ would be a better choice for this much less, if you need a thrower" and back it up with some personal experience...



I'm not sniping, I'm asking a question. How is such an expensive light a "poor man's" flashlight? It's even more odd as at the start of his post he questioned another poster's selection for the same reason!


----------



## mccririck

Doogman said:


> This thread was doomed for failure from the start when "Poor-Man" wasn't defined with a price range and sticking to standard cell sizes (AA & AAA).



I agree. I have also noticed some people seem to completely ignore flashlights from china and stick to basically US brands. Poor men dont really have that luxury. A poor man may still need a decent light output (say over 50 lumens) and yet it is suggested here all he needs is a Fenix E01...


----------



## tjswarbrick

mccririck said:


> How is this a budget light?



Occasionally they can be found floating around the web for MUCH less than list. There is speculation that not all are factory or something, but I'm not trying to enter into a discussion of ethics or the possible quality issues - everybody needs to make up their own mind about that. But, if you can find 'em, it seems the availability of potential "grey-market" units had driven the price of factory production ones down, too.

As far as my "Malkoff" comments - to my mind (ymmv) if you can afford world-class products, there's no reason to bring up the issue of budget. The base HDS Clicky falls in the same class - it's amazingly affordable for the quality, and not too much money in an absolute sense, but there is absolutely nothing "Budget" about it - so it didn't make my list.


----------



## ^Gurthang

Here's my nominee: the LightHound AA tactical [it's a rebranded Balder SE-1]

Why its a Top Ten:

3 choices for emitters; NW XPG R3, CW XPG R5, CW XML T6
3 modes; H,M,L [NO STROBE / SOS!]
Real tactial clicky w/ good positive switch feel
Rugged Type III hard anodized [I've banged mine around plenty & its held up w/ barely a nick]
Can run on AA alkalines, lithiums primaries, AA NiMH rechargeables 14500 LiIon rechargeables. 
Small enough to slip into jacket pocket
Decent pocket clip 
Very reasonably priced; $20 -$25 depending on the emitter.


----------



## blanche

There is a lot to chose from these days , I picked up a XM-L LumaPower clone for $18 shipped off ebay , and for $18 , it was a hell of a great deal .. No issues with the light what so ever ..
There are some great deals out there .


----------



## vasp1

^Gurthang said:


> Here's my nominee: the LightHound AA tactical [it's a rebranded Balder SE-1]
> 
> Why its a Top Ten:
> 
> 3 choices for emitters; NW XPG R3, CW XPG R5, CW XML T6
> 3 modes; H,M,L [NO STROBE / SOS!]
> Real tactial clicky w/ good positive switch feel
> Rugged Type III hard anodized [I've banged mine around plenty & its held up w/ barely a nick]
> Can run on AA alkalines, lithiums primaries, AA NiMH rechargeables 14500 LiIon rechargeables.
> Small enough to slip into jacket pocket
> Decent pocket clip
> Very reasonably priced; $20 -$25 depending on the emitter.



What he said.


----------



## ltxi

X2....or single mode depending on use....~$40/$45 net + your choice of batteries


----------



## Ty_Bower

The poor man owes it to himself to go out and find an old Mag 2C incandescent somewhere. Replace the lamp with a KPR112 or KPR118 (Radio Shack has them). Cut a piece of radiator hose to fit inside the body, and cut a slit down the length. Stuff the hose with three CR123A cells and load them up. Turn it on, and enjoy the hotwire. Of course, I might be old fashioned. A true flashaholic must have at least one incandescent.


----------



## vali

How can that be called "poor-man" if you burn 3xCR123A with an incan? It will be very expensive to maintain.

(of course, I am half-joking, as the light itself will have good quality and is cheap to buy).


----------



## mccririck

Show me a branded budget light with a better flood to throw than a Sipik sk68. I dont think there is one, even at several times the price.


----------



## dajabec

Poor man's would be something you want but can't afford the real thing. Like a poor man's TM11 is the DRY.

DRY 3x xml
Trustfire X9
Trustfire R5-A3
Romisen RC G2
Romisen RC N3
Skyray/Fandyfire STL- V2
Solarforce host + 3 mode xml dropin
Ultrafire C8 xml
Ultrafire 2100
Ultrafire (or whateverfire) 502B/504B (or 50whatever) with whatever cheap dropin choice it comes witb that you want


----------



## Ty_Bower

vali said:


> How can that be called "poor-man" if you burn 3xCR123A with an incan? It will be very expensive to maintain.



You can still find CR123A for $1 each, especially if you purchase in bulk. Yes, the efficiency is not the same as LED but the illumination experience is very different, and one that every flashaholic should enjoy at least once in their life. Like Dajabec says, the poor man's version should be "something you want but can't afford the real thing." Well, I contend that every flashaholic would want a Surefire M3 CombatLight, even if they don't know it. Try a good piece of burning tungsten before they're all gone for good.


----------



## Blender345

opinions on nebo?


----------



## budynabuick

JerryM said:


> This is an interesting topic for me as I have not purchased any flashlights in several years. Jerry




WOW!!! You have been here for 9 yrs and have not purchased a light in several years? You sir, win the prize for most " self controlled" person alive:thumbsup:. How is it possible? LTMS

Keith


----------



## RCantor

Check out the Xeno E03. Takes any AA sized battery and has a wide range of outputs, partially depending on the battery chosen up to 490 Lm.


----------



## doctaq

im a fan of the sipik sk68 as well


----------



## Tegan's Dad

About the same time I joined, I picked up a sipik sk68 and a cheap CR123A light from DX. A few weeks before I got a 3xAAA zoom light from amazon for about $10. The sipik and the 3xAAA light perform at about the same level (slight tint difference), but for the single battery option, I'm a big fan of the sipik as well. I also like the single mode for my uses, though a high/low wouldn't be bad.

I just placed another order for the sk68, a trustfire z1, and an ultrafire c3 yesterday. I'm also excited to see what the mini-mag pro+ looks like when it's available in B&M stores. Mag made me a flashaholic, and it will be nice to see how they compare to these new ones.


----------



## brted

I like the Uniquefire UF-2100. It is a compact 18650 light with XM-L. Really bright. It comes in a 1-mode, 3-mode, or 5-mode version, plus some clones. The multimode versions both have strobe (5-mode adds a Medium and SOS). If you can solder, you can convert from 3- to 5-mode with a blob of solder. Pretty neat. My review at another site.

I would second a Lumapower clone or a C8 with an XM-L. You get a bigger reflector than a P60 light and it really focuses the beam for nice throw. Again, 18650 powered.

There are also some nice small lights. The Olight i3 (replaced the iTP A3) is a classic AAA. A little over $20, but a very solid light that will really impress people.


----------



## ltxi

Ty_Bower said:


> The poor man owes it to himself to go out and find an old Mag 2C incandescent somewhere. Replace the lamp with a KPR112 or KPR118 (Radio Shack has them). Cut a piece of radiator hose to fit inside the body, and cut a slit down the length. Stuff the hose with three CR123A cells and load them up. Turn it on, and enjoy the hotwire. Of course, I might be old fashioned. A true flashaholic must have at least one incandescent.



Okay...guess I'm not "poorman" enough. My Mags all went to the donate pile a few years ago. Lights are now lights and ASP batons handle the other. I do still have at least one incandescent, probably more that I can't find. An E2 series clone running a Lumens Factory HO bulb off two rcr123s. My nod to tradition.


----------



## a1penguin

KD C8 (under $20 now) This is the best bar light for biking!
Sipik SK68 clone (under $7 on ebay) This light is handy around the house and uses common AA batteries. It's my new favorite light.
Romisen RC-G2 (under $20) is also a nice AA light. The beam quality is quite nice.


----------



## gcbryan

This is a fun thread. I enjoy reading everyones picks.

I'll try to do the full 10.

1). Thrunite TI
2). Sipik SK-68
3). Princeton Tec EOS (headlamp)
4) Photon Pro (a poor man could afford one and it's the best in this category IMO)
5). Cheap 2D incan
6). Solarforce P60 host with drop-in of ones choosing
7). Pretzl Tikki XP2 headlamp (marked way down these days).
8). Any C8 with XM-L
9). Smallsun ZY-C10-S
10) Green Laser Pointer


----------



## mccririck

gcbryan said:


> 4) Photon Pro (a poor man could afford one and it's the best in this category IMO)



I like your list except this one, I disagree that a poor man would want to spend £45 on a single AA light. It's not a budget AA light imo, especially as you can get a cheap one from China for about £1.


----------



## JerryM

I was never a hobbyist, but just wanted a few good lights for gifts and personal use. I have Surefires, Streamlight, Pelican M6, and a few ARC AAA. I thought I would get a light similar to the E2e in size so I came here. There are so many brands that I never heard of. I have bought a few less than $40 and probably in a week or so have what I want. 
This is a great forum when I want info.
Greta was Shasha in those days.

I'm mostly a cheapie when I buy lights. I thought the Surefire E2e was terribly expensive, but bought some for the kids and one for me. I keep thinking of the saying in my youth, "A fool and his money are soon parted." 

Regards,
Jerry


----------



## ltxi

E2e's were expensive. Look at something Fenix.


----------



## Streamer

a1penguin said:


> KD C8 (under $20 now) This is the best bar light for biking!
> .



I learned about an ebay vendor selling these (xml t6 5-mode) with updated driver and includes heavy duty holster and free registered mail for @$21.98 to the door. I'm Pulling 3.4A on Hi, 1.8A on Med, .38A on Low, with a Trustfire Flame 3000.


----------



## gcbryan

mccririck said:


> I like your list except this one, I disagree that a poor man would want to spend £45 on a single AA light. It's not a budget AA light imo, especially as you can get a cheap one from China for about £1.



Mine was less than $40. Just because one can get a light from China for a couple of dollars doesn't mean anything else isn't appropriate for this list. The Xeno is on several peoples list and the Proton Pro is much better IMO.


----------



## mccririck

gcbryan said:


> Mine was less than $40. Just because one can get a light from China for a couple of dollars doesn't mean anything else isn't appropriate for this list. The Xeno is on several peoples list and the Proton Pro is much better IMO.



Where did you get it for less than $40?

I am going by the standard price - it is not a poor man's AA flashlight by any means.


----------



## gcbryan

mccririck said:


> Where did you get it for less than $40?
> 
> I am going by the standard price - it is not a poor man's AA flashlight by any means.



Google it and you'll see that you can get it all day long for under $40. I think I got mine at BatteryJunction.

To me there are great inexpensive lights like the Thrunite TI where you can argue that you don't need to spend any more. With AA lights IMO it's all too easy to buy a couple of $20 lights trying to find what you want and still not finding it. The Proton Pro is small, bright for it's size, throws if that's what you want and you also have the option of diffusing it since it's easy to take apart (which is what I did).

It has a red LED in addition to the white LED, a side switch and is infinity adjustable (and the strobes are hidden). I generally buy lights that are more in the budget category. I don't know of an AA light that is a better deal so to me it fit's this category. If you disagree don't buy it


----------



## hank

> a better flood to throw than a Sipik sk68

'better' is a matter of opinion, I'd keep both -- I have a Sipik and Shiningbeam's Romisen RC-C6 II R4; but if I had to choose I'd keep the latter.

RC-C6 Pro: bigger and smoother flood beam; smaller spot beam; much less 'ringy' and fewer artifacts.
(I've compared three of them, all about the same). Better by far for long walks at night when flood is perfect.
Doesn't chew holes in my pockets (the bezel on my Sipik has sharp edges).
RC-C6 con: slower twisty zoom. I put a big rubber washer on the little battery tube so it's easier to grip.

Sipik: a bit brighter (using NiZn); quick one hand zoom (after taking it apart and cleaning and nano-oiling it), so preferable working at various things needing to find and grab something out of the clutter in the shed, searching from workbench to dark-holes-in-corners.


--------
PS, I'm glad nobody's asked 'why would a poor man need ten flashlights?'


----------



## Bikeman

mccririck said:


> Show me a branded budget light with a better flood to throw than a Sipik sk68. I dont think there is one, even at several times the price.



I'm no expert, but I got a Sipik sk68 clone off ebay. It's amazing what a $7 (delivered) flashlight can do on a single AA battery. Now I want something with a larger reflector. Ideas anyone?


----------



## gcbryan

Even a poor man can afford a list  In the inexpensive single AA category I'll add Ultrafire BJO8A. It's well made and easy to carry (smooth body features) and it's easy to modify if one is so inclined.


----------



## sandos

I do not have that many lights, but Ive hace had both the SS C3 and aluminium C3, and they both eventually stopped working. So I would recommend the DX C78 zoom-to-flood single-mode (comparable to the sk68 it seems) and the akoray k-106, both of which have worked perfectly in their own way. The k-106 has been used as a bike-light on low and edc.


----------



## adept1

Solarforce L2 or L2T body. I actually prefer these to the more expensive L2P.
The UltraFire 3-mode XML drop-in sold by Manafont

So good that my expensive lights don't see much use anymore.


----------



## Racer

+1 for:

Fenix E01
Thrunite Ti
Ultrafire KH-T60
Xeno E03

+ 

Sunwayman R01A (the new gold one)
Uniquefire S10 (R2)
Ultrafire K10 (R5)
Streamlight Microstream
Jetbeam BA10
Thrunite T10


----------



## idleivey

I picked up a sipik sk68 based on the recommendations from this thread and some 14500's just for fun. Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Changchung

Ultrafire C1 and trustfire TR-801 moded with a XM-L T5 and a 2,8amp driver... This is my favorite EDC


----------



## speedsix

jabe1 said:


> I'll put in my two cents here.
> 
> The Energizer 1 watt 1xAA cree should be on this list. $15, forward clicky, good beam and easily modable! Plus it has one of the most adaptable pocket clips around.



I have that light and liked it for a while but I have found better lights. 

One of the all time greats is the Streamlight Stylus Pro. I have been carrying mine everyday at work and it has been dropped and abused for months but keeps on going. It is $20 and simply great. Good throw, plenty bright even at a claimed 47 lumins. I actually think it puts out much more than that because it seems so bright. Slim and light. Lifetime warranty. Takes 2AAAs. Good runtime. Forward clicky. Pocket clip. Glass lens. Built well. Can carry it in any pocket and forget it is there. 

I would take my Stylus over 90% of the lights I own if I were just going for a walk or around town.


----------



## mccririck

speedsix said:


> I would take my Stylus over 90% of the lights I own if I were just going for a walk or around town.



Why would you need a flashlight around town?


----------



## Newuser01

mccririck said:


> Why would you need a flashlight around town?


May be he needs to look in nooks and crannies! Cause you know GUYS are visual creatures.... hehe


----------



## speedsix

mccririck said:


> Why would you need a flashlight around town?



If you need to ask why someone would carry a flashlight you don't belong on this website. Maybe you can find a nice model train website to spend your time on. LOL!


----------



## speedsix

mccririck said:


> Why would you need a flashlight around town?



If you need to ask why someone would carry a flashlight you don't belong on this website. Maybe you can find a nice model train website to spend your time on. LOL!


----------



## mccririck

speedsix said:


> If you need to ask why someone would carry a flashlight you don't belong on this website. Maybe you can find a nice model train website to spend your time on. LOL!



I was asking why someone would carry a flashlight *around town*.


----------



## gcbryan

mccririck said:


> I was asking why someone would carry a flashlight *around town*.



Why wouldn't someone carry a flashlight around town at night? It gets dark everywhere. People go jogging, walk the dog in the park. Is this a real question?


----------



## TEEJ

He gave himself away, obviously a spy from the model train forum next door....



One of US would be more likely to have questioned why he only had ONE light to walk around town with.


----------



## JerryM

Recently I have had a couple of friends ask what I do with all my flashlights. (I have very few compared to most here.) One guy had 7 or 8 computers so I told him I just play with them like he does his computers. End of that one. 
The other is gun nut, as I am, and instructs in concealed carry. He laughed at me, and I told him I had never had to use my firearm for SD, but I have used a flashlight MANY time. End of that one too.
Jerry


----------



## budynabuick

speedsix said:


> If you need to ask why someone would carry a flashlight you don't belong on this website. Maybe you can find a nice model train website to spend your time on. LOL!



LMAO!!! Hell, we carry lights at the beach:wave:

Keith


----------



## H-Man

http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Lig...-led-lights/Mini-Flashlight-LED-Keychain.aspx
$3 at walmart and brighter then a lighthound keychain light.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

1.Lighthound (or other brands) coin cell light- around $1
2. Fenix EO1- $12
3. Etech 3AAA 80+ to 96 lumen XP-C lights- $4-$5 each (can be used with 18500 li-ion cell)
4. Rayovac Indestructible 100 lumen 2 level 2AA light- $15
5. Coast HL5 140 lumen 3AAA headlight- $15
6. Solarforce L2 with 3 level Cree XM-L drop-in (500+ lumens)- $35
7. Olight i series lights (i1, i2, i3)- $20-$35
8. Fenix E series lights (EO5, E11, E15, E21)- $20-$35
9. Minimag Pro Plus- $30
10. 2 D l.e.d. Mag-$15-$30 ($15 at Home Depot or Lowes near black friday, $30 for D sized l.e.d. Mag and 2 AA l.e.d. Mag at Costco)


----------



## aephilli

Fenix E01
Fenix E11
Rayovac Indestructable 2xAA
Great lights, each under 30$


----------



## Sheriff420

Here's a couple that I haven't seen mentioned.

Coleman Max Bubba. $25 at Walmart. Heck of a thrower. Only single mode though. It's a good glove box light. It uses 6 AA batteries and because of that it is lightweight.

Browning Microblast. $20 at Gander Mountain. It's only has a 0.5 watt bulb but it lights up everything within about 25' pretty good. It's great for working on something because it's tiny (barely bigger than the single AAA battery it uses) and has a hat clip.


----------



## mcnair55

I actually thought I would be reading a list of the DX type lights being this is the budget forum but low and behold I see recognized makes like Fenix etc.Not sure how you get them into your lists as are there dozens available from tat shops like DX etc.

Buying from a tat shop is like owning a football club.:naughty:


----------



## Brian10962001

I have only two must buy lights, they are as follows:

1.)Solarforce L2 (m, p, or i) ($13 to $20) with a Solarforce 3 mode XPG drop in ($13).

2.)Sipik SK68 ($10)

My new EDC is a bit more specialized, it's:
Ultrafire UF-2100. 18650's, XML, 5 mode with memory  ($16)

My next purchase will be:
Saik SA-305 ($15) that I plan to give a good run. After that I plan to give it to my dad for his nightstand.

-


----------



## HarveyRich

I would have to nominate the itP A3 EOS (for AAA battery). It is no longer produced, but you can get the XP-G version on Amazon and at Shining Beam (for a while, anyway). Olight, the manufacturer, has taken it back and has a version which Self Built tested. It isn't as powerful as the itP version, but still nice. With the AAA battery, it has an output of 96 lumens. With a 10440 li-ion battery (not fully recommended by manufacturer, but works fine on high for shorter periods, say up to 5-10 minutes) the output is absolutely amazing for such a small light--more than twice that of the AAA. You can get it for around $20-$21.


----------



## JerryM

HarveyRich said:


> I would have to nominate the itP A3 EOS (for AAA battery). It is no longer produced, but you can get the XP-G version on Amazon and at Shining Beam (for a while, anyway). Olight, the manufacturer, has taken it back and has a version which Self Built tested. It isn't as powerful as the itP version, but still nice. With the AAA battery, it has an output of 96 lumens. With a 10440 li-ion battery (not fully recommended by manufacturer, but works fine on high for shorter periods, say up to 5-10 minutes) the output is absolutely amazing for such a small light--more than twice that of the AAA. You can get it for around $20-$21.



Me Too. I like the iTP better than the Olight, but I got a purple one for my daughter. I am fighting the urge to get another iTP A3, which I am carrying, to squirrel away. 
Jerry


----------



## T45

sniper said:


> That said, I am saving my pennies for a Streamlight E2L Outdoorsman 2AA. Old technology? Perhaps, but, like the Colt 1911, it just seems to keep working and working, and being copied.



Streamlight E2L?!?!?...surely you mean SUREFIRE?


----------



## nykon1969

Tons of great recommendations in this thread. Going to pick up a *UltraFire UF-2100 based on the recommendations. *


----------



## Changchung

Brian10962001 said:


> I have only two must buy lights, they are as follows:
> 
> 1.)Solarforce L2 (m, p, or i) ($13 to $20) with a Solarforce 3 mode XPG drop in ($13).
> 
> 2.)Sipik SK68 ($10)
> 
> My new EDC is a bit more specialized, it's:
> Ultrafire UF-2100. 18650's, XML, 5 mode with memory  ($16)
> 
> My next purchase will be:
> Saik SA-305 ($15) that I plan to give a good run. After that I plan to give it to my dad for his nightstand.
> 
> -



Without trying to make a offtopic, can you post some pics of your uf2100? What is your opinion about this light?



nykon1969 said:


> Tons of great recommendations in this thread. Going to pick up a *UltraFire UF-2100 based on the recommendations. *



I'm trying to convince me that I dont need another EDC...


SFMI4UT


----------



## rufusbduck

I won't buy a light that won't put out. If I can't spill it's little parts on the kitchen table, I don't want it.


----------



## dajabec

Changchung said:


> Without trying to make a offtopic, can you post some pics of your uf2100? What is your opinion about this light?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to convince me that I dont need another EDC...
> 
> 
> SFMI4UT



Just google uf-2100 review?


----------



## Changchung

dajabec said:


> Just google uf-2100 review?



I do it, I just want to one what of any of the members think about it.


SFMI4UT


----------



## Newuser01

Changchung said:


> I do it, I just want to one what of any of the members think about it.
> 
> 
> SFMI4UT


here : http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ket-sized-straight-wall-18650-XML-power-CHEAP


----------



## gsr

The LRI Photon II and Photon III / Micro Freedom are surprisingly tough and reliable lights. For example, I gave a Micro Freedom to my oldest boy as a key fob for a house key. Of course, he soon lost it. Three years later, I find it in the back yard, buried in the dirt. I replaced the battery, and it runs just fine. The key was not so lucky. It corroded to the point of barely being recognizable as a key.


----------



## T45

one of my picks for the Poor Man's Top 10 are:











The Energizer 1 Watt LED. The thread for this inexpensive but sturdy AA is here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?194299-NEW-ENERGIZER-ALUMINUM-1-WATT-1XAA-LED-FLASHLIGHT(lots-of-pics)


----------



## Mike89

http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S009844


I have this light and I like it a lot. Can't think of a better light under $20.


----------



## LEDninja

Mike89
No dealer/manufacturer links allowed.
It might be better to just submit a description like:
KD C8 CREE XML T6 1000 Lumen 5-Mode.
(practically all the xxxfire companies have the same C8 CREE XML T6 1000 Lumen 5-Mode under their own brand name)


----------



## Mike89

Can you point me to where it says that in the forum rules? I have searched and can't find any references to not posting links. Info like that should be right up front easy to find in the FAQs if it's that big a deal. Forums are supposed to be for information. What's the problem with pointing to where a particular flashlight is? It's not like I'm trying to sell something or spam somebody.


----------



## Tegan's Dad

Mike89 said:


> Can you point me to where it says that in the forum rules?



Check out the "Budget Light Forum" sticky. There's quite a discussion there. I think the line can be somewhat gray. People mention budget light retailers all the time here, but I think direct linking to a sales website can be over the line, while linking to a manufacturer's product info page is probably ok (not a direct sales link). I'm sure a moderator will correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Mike89

Yeah some clarification would be good. Unless I'm missing something about the reason, I just can't figure out why linking to where a flashlight is would be a bad thing. Seems it would be a good thing to make it easier for people to find a light they are inquiring about (at a good price too). I could see a problem with someone linking to where they were personally selling something but not just a general link.


----------



## jh333233

scout24 said:


> OCD- Solarforce and a Malkoff of your choice, and change back from a $100! Awesome call.



With that price, Sunwayman's are better IMO
At least the fund is used fairly on every parts of the lights
With your setting, only the bulb is better, but not the host
SWM's torches arent top of the line, but the parts are well balanced all-rounder
IPX8, mag ring or side switch from TxxCS series, very smooth and precise surface treatment, and even stainless bezel rings

Solarforce + Malkoff = palm-sized Full-HD LED TV
SWM = 18" LCD 1280*1024 Monitor


----------



## jh333233

vali said:


> *I repeat: Brighter doesnt mean better.*
> 
> Lumen count is only one of the variables. That yesterday's light will be shining tomorrow where other lights will only shine today.
> 
> Of course, our opinion can vary and everyone is free to like whatever they like. Waiting to see your picks for cheaper and brighter lights wich can be considered better as a whole.



Value of a light is depended on other aspects too, i agree

Brighter *could *be better, depends on situation

Sun-like light for reading = :thumbsdow

Backyard sweeper for camping/adventure = :thumbsup: (Having a far sight matters)


----------

